# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  حصرياً........ملحم زين

## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]الصوره تكفي للتعبير عن هذا الفنان 

البوم جميل اقدمه لأعضاء المنتدى عامه و لمهدي شطناوي خاصه[/align]

[align=center]للتحميل...اضغط هنا[/align]

قم بتحميل الأغاني التي بجانبها كلمة جديد :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

حبيبي يا خااالد....

هاد الكبير

----------


## DJ Saleemo

مساء الحصريااااات

شكراااااا خللوووود

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حبيبي يا خااالد....
> 
> هاد الكبير


[align=center]انت عمري :Icon31: 


احلى اغنيه الو 

علوه[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مساء الحصريااااات
> 
> شكراااااا خللوووود


[align=center]بانتظار الريمكس[/align]

[align=center] :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ملحم زين  للتحميل   مشكور مهدي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رائع صوته

والبومه الأخير رهيييييب

----------

